# Affordable Pet Supplies



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello!

I just wanted to share with you all an awesome site I use to purchase miscellaneous pet supplies. 

They offer WORLD WIDE FREE SHIPPING and the prices are extremely fair. The customer service is formidable! They reply really quickly. Shipping for me takes about three weeks though due to the fact that they ship it from Asia. 

So if you're interested in browsing the site, take a look here:

Wholesale Cheap Pet Supplies Online with Discount Price - Free Shipping

I am not affiliated with the site in any way BTW! 

PS. Today I bought another toy from Petsmart that is already becoming my dog's favourite. 
It's on sale now. Here's the link to it: Martha Stewart Pets™ Intelligent Dog Toy - Martha Stewart Sale - Featured Products - PetSmart 

Cheers!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

jessbuggy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all an awesome site I use to purchase miscellaneous pet supplies.
> 
> ...


I'm checking it out right now and there's a lot of neat stuff! Have you purchased from here before? I like that they accept Paypal too


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I get a lot of things from PetEdge... there is a $60- min and if under there is a surcharge..I think it's $6-. I don't recall beause I rarely am under the minimum! :brownbag:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I get a lot of things from PetEdge... there is a $60- min and if under there is a surcharge..I think it's $6-. I don't recall beause I rarely am under the minimum! :brownbag:


I used to buy from PetEdge ALL the time too - until they changed their shipping - now the shipping to Au costs more than my purchase - I just cant justify it. They used to offer land shipping which could take 4 - 6 weeks, which was fine by me as it was MUCH cheaper, but now they only offer Air shipping & its way too expensive. Such a shame.


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Nora: I have! I've made multiple orders actually. I've ordered phone cases, iphone screen protectors, cables, makeup brushes, business card holders, misc. cute things, and collars/toys for my dog! Every time, my orders were under $20 and they shipped it here to Canada for free! I would recommend not buying anything too expensive though, since I imagine the return shipping won't be worth it.


----------

